# Freezing Canned Biscuits?



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is possible? Our local grocery store had the P'bury Grands biscuits marked down to $0.25 but I was hesitant to purchase since I only use them for making monkey/cheese pull bread?
Tks!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just thinking that if you freeze them in the container they would bust, but if you take them out and freeze them individual, then repackage (I would vacuum pack) they might be ok?

It will be interesting to see what others think.
Nancy


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

I froze them once by mistake, they didn't rise when I cooked 'em, sort of turned out like little hockey pucks


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering? Did you thaw them first or did you bake them frozen? The reason I am asking is if I find a deal like the one above I would like to know.


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

They were only in the freezer for a days when and I saw them sitting there put them back in the fridge, I think I used them the next night so they would have had time to defrost.

Could have been a bad can, but its the only time I've had biscuits turn out like that.

You might freeze just one can and see what happens. .25 that's a good price:sing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

They'll stay good in the fridge for a LONG time.


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

Might just work by baking them up and freezing them in ziplock freezer bags and then just warm up when ready


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the responses. The tightwad in me was just itching to know since I hate to pass up a good deal!


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

That is a good deal...can't make them homemade for that price


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a link about what you all are talking about..

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf33426386.tip.html


----------

